# Can you use canned spray paint for trim?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It's an expensive way to go, but you could use a metal and wood enamel that comes in a spray can
You'll be limited to solvent based coatings so you should re-prime with alkyd
And as it'll take several light coats of the enamel I don't think it's going to save any time realistically
But the answer to your question is yes


----------



## tomatolater (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

That was just the piece of info I was looking for. I think I'll skip the spray paint. Thanks so much!


----------

